# 

## Redakcja

*STAN AUKCJI: 1725 zł  + 150 zł Yaco za uśmiech dzieci + Kendra 25 zł + dobrowolne datki = 2000 zł!!!!!

AUKCJA TRWA DO PONIEDZIAŁKU 16 GRUDNIA GODZINA 22.00

1. Całkiem do pary. Cena wywoławcza 55zł - Spirea

2. Dzisiaj w Betlejem. Cena wywoławcza 40 zł - tereska77

3. Rudolf w kratkę. Cena wywoławcza 45 zł - Spirea

4. Rozjechane choinki. Cena wywoławcza* *40 zł - Amtla**

5. Dzwoń dzwoneczku. Cena wywoławcza 40 zł - agna16

6. Szósty cud świata. Cena wywoławcza - 50 zł - kontradmirał86

7. Łzy Nilu. Cena wywoławcza - 50zł - Romana 101

8. Sznurówka. Cena wywoławcza 60 zł EDZIA

9. Eko-Lady. Cena wywoławcza 35 zł TAR

10. Złote kędziorki. Cena wywoławcza 25 zł - Amtla

11. Łosiowe blue. Cena wywoławcza 25 zł Grand

12. Łoś na bis. Cena wywoławcza 20zł - Barbara74

12AA. Łoś w łatkę. Cena wywoławcza - 30 zł - Żelka

13. Szczęśliwa trzynastka. Cena wywoławcza 30 zł - EDZIA

14. Łośnieżony. Cena wywoławcza - 50 zł - Romana101
**
15. Kartka nr 1. Cena wywoławcza - 20 zł - anSi

16. Kartka nr 2. Cena wywoławcza 35 zł - EDZIA

17. Kartka nr 3. Cena wywoławcza  35 zł - EDZIA

18. Kartka nr 4. Cena wywoławcza 20 zł -Prababka

19. Anioł po rewolucji. Cena wywoławcza 60 zł - EDZIA

20. Anioł biznesu. Cena wywoławcza 65 zł - czapkaa

21. Gwiazdkę z nieba? Cena wywoławcza - 40 zł - czapkaa

22. Kto mi dał rogi? Cena wywoławcza* *85zł - tereska77* *

23. Od gwiazdki, od czubeczka... Cena wywoławcza 60zł - ziuta62

24. To nie grzech. Cena wywoławcza - 65zł- Magda34

25.Anielskie słowiki. Cena wywoławcza - 50 zł - Zochna

26. Anioł dostatku. Cena wywoławcza - 50 zł Zbigniew100

27. Na skałce. Cena wywoławcza 50 zł Andrzej Wilhelmi

28. Uś-miechnięty. Cena wywoławcza 50zł - dorbie

29. Gdyby krówki latały... Cena wywoławcza - 35zł - czapkaa


30. Od Żelki: Komplet bombek w stylu skandynawskim, ręcznie dekorowane. Cena wywoławcza: - 100zł - kontradmiral86


31. Od Żelki: Bombka płaska - medalion o średnicy 12cm, plastykowa, ręcznie dekorowana. Cena wywoławcza - 100zł - Stary i 100zł - kontradmirał86**
**
**32. Romana101: Komplet na Boże narodzenie - cena wywoławcza - 30zł - RD2011
**
33. Romana101: Komplet wielkanocny - cena wywoławcza - 30zł - stary

34. PAGODA - legendarna bombka Starego - 50zł - Stary

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
AUKCJĘ PROWADZĄ: EDZIA, Żelka, DPS, tereska77*

----------


## tereska77

Wszystko takie piekne :jaw drop: 
Moze na poczatek:

*1. Całkiem do pary. Cena wywoławcza 25 zł
*
30zl

i


*22. Kto mi dał rogi? Cena wywoławcza 20 zł*

25zl :bye:

----------


## Żelka

*Dzięki Teresko!*

----------


## Żelka

Pytanie do *Redakcj*i, czy Forumowicze też mogą coś swojego podarować na aukcję?

----------


## anSi

KTO  mi dał rogi - 35
Kartka nr 1 - 15

----------


## Żelka

*25.Anielskie słowiki. 30zł
*

----------


## julianna16

Kłaniam się przedświątecznie  :smile:  i proszę o łosia z łatką  :smile: 
*12AA. Łoś w łatkę - 15 zł*

----------


## Żelka

*anSi, julianna16*,  Forum dziękuję w imieniu Dzieci.  :hug:

----------


## nemi

*24. To nie grzech. Cena wywoławcza 20 zł

**dla nemi - 25 zł*

----------


## Redakcja

> pytanie do *redakcj*i, czy forumowicze też mogą coś swojego podarować na aukcję?


tak :smile:

----------


## Romana101

Poproszę

7. Łzy Nilu    50zł
14. Łośnieżony   30zł

----------


## Żelka

*To ja w takim razie poproszę by ktoś wstawił ode mnie,* bo ja tylko małe fotki umiem wklejać.  :big grin: 
Komplet bombek w stylu skandynawskim. Bombki są plastykowe, ręcznie przeze mnie dekorowane. Cena wywoławcza: 60zł.
Pokrywam koszt przesyłki.

----------


## Żelka

*nemi, Romana 101, F*orum dziękuję w imieniu Dzieci! :hug:

----------


## yaco181

To i ja:

1. Całkiem do pary. Cena wywoławcza 40zl 
14. Łośnieżony 40zł

----------


## tereska77

Dzięki *yaco181* :smile:

----------


## tereska77

A ja poproszę:

2. Dzisiaj w Betlejem- 30zł
4. Rozjechane choinki-30zł
22. Kto mi dał rogi?-40zł
 :wiggle:

----------


## Żelka

*Teresko*, czy mogę poprosić abyś fotkę i opis moich bombek dała tam gdzie są fanty wklejane? Ja tutaj wkleiłam bo nie umiałam fotki wkleić.  :bash:  
Dzięki za pomoc!

----------


## tereska77

Zaraz będzie :smile:

----------


## JAGODA 51

Poproszę bombki w stylu skandynawskim od Żelki 80 zł.

----------


## Żelka

:hug: Jadziu Słoneczko Ty nasze, zawsze wiesz kiedy na forum przyjść. Dzięki serdeczne!

----------


## RD2011

Słuchajcie , to  z  wrażenia i  dwa  razy  posty  poszły !

W  między  czasie  pisałam  na  priv  do  Romany  101  :smile: 

 :bye:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Bardzo dziękuję Redakcji choć wątpię czy zasłużyłem na takie wyróżnienie? Stara to prawda, że miło jest dawać a do tego w tak doborowym gronie.
Pozdrawiam świątecznie.

----------


## Spirea

przelew poszedł.
Dziękuję za udział, a dzieciom życzę udanego pobytu  :smile:

----------


## Romana101

Bardzo dziękuję za wyróżnienie. Takie wyróżnienie zobowiązuje, więc zabieram się za szydełkowanie  :smile:

----------


## agna16

ojjjj zaspałam  :sad:  przelałam za moją bombkę 50 zł żeby pokryło jeszcze koszt przesyłki. adres zaraz piszę na prv
pozdrowienia i zdrowych świąt dla Wszystkich Forumowiczów  :smile:

----------


## Magda 34

Przelew poszedł. Bardzo było przyjemnie brać udział w aukcji. :smile:  Miłego pobytu dzieciaki :big grin:

----------


## kontradmiral86

Melduję,że przesyłka od Żelki już dotarła.
Bombki śliczne a bonusy cudne.
Bardzo dziękuję
Pozdrawiam wszystkich biorących udział w aukcji :Smile:

----------


## dorbie

Chciałam tylko napisać, że przelewu dokonam do końca tygodnia.

----------


## kontradmiral86

Szósty cud świata też już dotarł.
W rzeczywistości jeszcze piękniejsza ta choineczka.
Dziękuję

----------


## dorbie

wpłacone  :smile:

----------


## TAR

dotarla do mnie eko lady, w rzeczywistosci jest o wiele ladniejsza niz na zdjeciach. dziekuje i zycze wszystkim spokojnych i rodzinnych świat  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Przesyłka 27 dotarła w idealnym stanie :yes: . Bardzo dziękuję autorowi tego dzieła i Redakcji. Jest to najlepszy Świąteczny prezent. 
Pozdrawiam świątecznie :bye:

----------


## Amtla

Wczoraj około 22 dotarła do nas przesyłka  :big grin:  

Proszę serdecznie pogratulować uzdolnionym autorom tych pięknych dzieł, czyli rozjechanych choinek i złotych kędziorków. Widać jak wiele serca włożyli w swoje prace  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Redakcja

Przekażemy, pozdrawiamy, dziękujemy  :smile:

----------


## dorbie

Przesyłka 28 dotarła w najlepszym stanie. Dziękuję i życzę wszystkim Wesołych Świąt

----------


## Zbigniew100

"Anioł dostatku" dotarł nie naruszony   :smile: 
Dziękuję.

Spokojnych i zdrowych Świąt

----------


## stary

Piękne przesyłki od Żelki i Ramony101 dotarły szczęśliwie, :yes:   swoją bombkę odbiorę "przy okazji" z siedziby Muratora.

Życzę wszystkim zdrowych i radosnych świąt.

----------


## RD2011

Komplet  na  Boże  Narodzenie  od  Romany 101 już  dotarł!

Gwiazdki są  przepiękne  :smile:  i już  zdobią moją  choinkę  :smile: 

Bardzo  dziękuję i pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## Romana101

Do mnie również dotarła przesyłka i prace są zachwycające.

_Życzę Wszystkim radosnych i pogodnych Świąt !!!_

----------


## Zochna

aaa....zapomniałam potwierdzić - przelew wykonany.
Życzę Wszystkim Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku  :smile:

----------

